

New Google source code browsing tool  - bootload
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2008/03/look-actual-code.html

======
brooksbp
Actually more interesting is their performance in scaling Google Code within
the past couple weeks. Huge performance boosts!

I find that their syntax highlighting is quite quirky... sometimes it's
incorrect. Colors aren't too great as well...

Functionality-wise it's great. Diffs are awesome to view. Easy UI

------
aditya
Looks like they went after Trac and the other SCM products with a raw and
unfinished product - probably because the intern wrote it? :)

Google code will become a good alternative to sourceforge, when all this
functionality matures... good for the free software projects!

